
New gTLD Applied-For Strings - grose
http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-status/application-results/strings-1200utc-13jun12-en
======
seiji
Google wants: .ads, .and, .android, .app, .are, .baby, .blog, .boo, .book,
.buy, .cal, .car (no .cdr?), .channel, .chrome, .cloud, .corp (great way to
snoop on poorly configured intranets), .cpa, .dad, .day, .dclk, .dds (New:
Google Dentist!), .dev, .diy, .docs, .dog, .dot, .drive, .earth, .eat, .esq,
.est, .family, .film, .fly, .foo, .free, .fun, .fyi, .game, .gbiz, .gle,
.gmail, .gmbh (really?), .goo, .goog, .google, .guge (what?), .hangout, .here,
.home, .how, .inc (really?), .ing, .kid, .live, .llc (really?), .llp, .lol
(wtf?), .love (...), .mail (ambitious much?), .map, .mba (you can have them
all), .med, .meme, .mom (awww), .moto, .mov (quicktime extension!), .movie,
.music, .new ('nother file extension), .nexus, .page (web or larry?), .pet,
.phd (duh), .play, .plus, .prod, .prof, .rsvp, .search, .shop, .show, .site,
.soy, .spot, .srl, .store, .talk, .team, .tech, .tour, .tube, .vip, .web,
.wow, .you, .youtube, .zip (file extension), .みんな, .グーグル, .谷歌

What the holy hell? Did google just have an employee suggestion box and they
applied for all submitted names?

Apple wants: .apple

Microsoft wants: .azure, .bing, .docs, .hotmail, .live, .microsoft, .office,
.skydrive, .skype, .windows, .xbox

Microsoft is just defending their own brands.

Only two applicants for .sex (and one for .sexy)

Amazon wants: .amazon, .app, .audible, .author, .aws, .book, .bot, .box, .buy,
.call, .circle, .cloud, .coupon, .deal, .dev (nice way to snoop on poorly
configured corporate dns too. in competition with google), .drive, .fast,
.fire, .free, .game, .got, .group, .hot, .imdb, .jot, .joy (smells like
zappos), .kids, .kindle, .like (only applicant), .mail, .map, .mobile, .moi,
.movie, .music, .news (google didn't apply for .news), .now, .pay (dangerous),
.pin, .play, .prime, .read, .room, .safe, .save, .search (woo), .secure,
.shop, .show, .silk, .smile (aww), .song, .spot, .store, .talk, .tunes (ha!),
.tushu, .video, .wanggou, .wow, .yamaxun, .you, .yun, .zappos, .zero, .アマゾン,
.ストア, .セール, .ファッション, .ポイント, .亚马逊, .家電, .書籍, .通販, .食品

Amazon is part brand defense and part what-the-hell-are-you-doing too.

There will be no winners here. The best thing they can do now is cancel the
idea of corporate TLD ownership.

~~~
riffraff
FWIW, in google's list, what the heck is ".srl" supposed to be? (maybe the
italian/spanish/romanian equivalent of .llc)

EDIT: I meant, is google really asking for "a domain for limited liability
company acronym in some romance languages" or is there something that makes
more sense?

~~~
nakkiel
From Wikipedia (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRL>):

Società a Responsabilità Limitata, Italian Sociedad de Responsabilidad
Limitada, Spanish Societate cu Răspundere Limitată, Romanian

Close enough:

Société à responsabilité limitée (aka SARL), French

------
makecheck
Yeesh...in case there was any doubt _beforehand_ that this is a terrible idea,
the initial list is now proof. They have taken something that has a valid
technical reason to exist and turned it into a cesspool.

Hopefully those in control of infrastructure take a stand and simply reject
these "domains" entirely. Shouldn't be hard to set up sanity-restoring
filters...let us please just pretend these are spam domains and never
acknowledge their existence.

Ironically anyone vain enough to reserve ".<whatever>" is surely ALSO going to
keep a death grip on "<whatever>.com" so this will do _nothing_ to improve the
size of the name space.

~~~
goatforce5
> Ironically anyone vain enough to reserve ".<whatever>" is surely ALSO going
> to keep a death grip on "<whatever>.com"

Monter (the job people) and Monster (the expensive audio product people) are
both going for .monster

How do they resolve that? Toss a coin? Auction it?

~~~
user24
It's ICANN! It'll be an auction.

~~~
scoot
I Can Auction Another Network Name?

(Sorry, completely valueless - couldn't resist! :)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Apply for .ICANN. Although maybe it's reserved :P

------
mustpax
Top 20 most wanted TLDs:

    
    
        $ cut -d, -f1 < tld.csv | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | head -20
    
          13 APP 
          11 INC
          11 HOME
          10 ART
           9 SHOP
           9 LLC
           9 BOOK
           9 BLOG
           8 MUSIC
           8 MOVIE
           8 DESIGN
           7 WEB
           7 STORE
           7 NEWS
           7 MAIL
           7 LTD
           7 LOVE
           7 HOTEL
           7 CLOUD
           6 [Many domains]

~~~
gacba
Funniest bit about the .app: 13 applicants picked ".app", not a single one
went for ".apps", the obvious second choice with no competition.

~~~
user24
which would you rather:

angrybirds.app

angrybirds.apps

The second makes no sense.

------
twelvechairs
So basically, we are creating a two-tier internet where people with money can
pay a lot for nice names and others will be considered cheap for having a .com
at the end? Way to go democratic internet....

I wonder if they actually stopped long enough to consider the actual pros and
cons on this.

~~~
AndrewDucker
The people that own most of these tlds will then sell domains on to ordinary
people.

So give it time and you, too, can have a .fail domain.

~~~
twelvechairs
Possibly. But say I'm starting a video-sharing website - I'm at a big
competitive disadvantage when my customers need to type and remember an extra
domain-name level compared to my competitors (who own '.video', '.movie',
'.youtube', etc. while i might own '.bobsvideo.fail').

~~~
AndrewDucker
Except that, as discussed above, "youtube" by itself is not a valid host name.
It would have to be "mysite.youtube"

Still easier than you having "mysite.bobsvideo.fail" I agree, but frankly most
people don't even find sites via the domain name. They'll google "Bobs Video"
and see what comes up.

~~~
zokier
why wouldn't "youtube" be valid hostname?

~~~
AndrewDucker
Same reason that "com" and "net" aren't. Root nodes aren't, from my
understanding, valid names for machines.

Edit: Seems I'm wrong. See discussion downthread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4105707>

------
kibwen
I'm curious why some of those rows are colored blue (IDN, KIDS, UMMAH). I also
wonder what effect this will have on domain squatting (probably very little,
all told).

Anyone have any favorites? I see .DOT (dot.dot, anyone?), .WINNERS, .SUCKS
(more desirable than .SEX), .NINJA, .MATRIX (registered by L'Oreal rather than
HP, sadly), .IRA (financial planning and domestic terrorism in one convenient
location), and absolutely _no sign of_ .CAT (what do you think the internet is
_for_ , anyway? (No, wait, .PORN is right there.)).

~~~
rufibarbatus
.cat is registered by Catalan organisation puntCAT. According to Wikipedia,
its intended use is to promote the Catalan language and culture, these pages
notwithstanding:

<http://nyan.cat/> <http://lol.cat/> <http://crypto.cat/> (hey, at least it
has a Catalan version)

puntCAT can be found at: <http://www.puntcat.cat/>

~~~
rmc
AFAIK every .cat domain has to have at least one web page in catalan. This is
to prevent it being a vanity silly domain

------
grose
The most contentious domains are .app (13 applications), .inc (11), .home
(11), and .art (10), followed by .shop, .blog, and .book, and .llc at 9. Rough
list here: <https://gist.github.com/2923898>

~~~
smoody
Yeah, the number of .art applications took me by surprise.

------
TomGullen
I love the long ones like '.BARCLAYCARD', '.BLOOMINGDALES' pretty funny. Looks
like a corporate suit decision to buy those.

Not sure what the other part of the domain will be for these as well:

"Visit www.bloomingdales!"

Lots of confusion on the way!

I'm not too impressed with ones such as '.CANCERRESEARCH' paid for by the
'Australian Cancer Research Foundation'. What a waste of money.

~~~
freehunter
I could see pay.barclaycard or apply.barclaycard. shop.bloomingdales and
fashion.bloomingdales would work as well. donate.cancerresearch would work,
but I'll grant you the money could be better spent.

Basically what these new TLDs are for is to eliminate the .com in
shop.bloomingdales.com.

~~~
TomGullen
I'd like to here the Australian Cancer Research Foundation's reasoning behind
registering it.

------
fijter
The Dutch government wants ".overheidnl" (govermentnl), not only it's one ugly
gTLD, they already have overheid.nl! What a waste of tax money...

------
ramanujam
Interesting to note that Google has applied for 101 TLDs (search for
@google.com in that list) including a lot of generic words like car,book, dad,
dog, eat, family, film, fly. While some words are related to Google's business
many aren't.

A little over $21 MM[1] in application and first year fees. $185,000 for the
application fee and $25000 for the annual fee.

[1] <http://mashable.com/2011/06/20/icann-top-level-domains/>

------
Karunamon
Man this is going to be a mess. Guess I'd better get used to the fact that the
days of easily rememberable TLDs are gone.

~~~
hangnail_lobby
This is a complete and total mess. Worse, when registering with one of these
corp tld operators, how much can you trust they'll be around in XX number of
years to keep your domain name alive?

Google will win big out of this, not because of the number of tld's they will
own, but because the browser's address bar will become useless without a
search engine.

Good opportunity for next-gen domain name resolvers!

------
jnorthrop
With a quick look there are some interesting things. Doesn't look like too
many consumer companies came out to play. One of note is that Coca-Cola did
not bid on .coke nor did P&G bid on anything.

~~~
riffraff
car companies seem to be on board, I can see brands for ford, general motors,
fiat, toyota, audi, nissan.

No french though, quick, let's grab .renault!

~~~
Spooky23
Car companies were late to the internet game the first time, and probably
don't want to be left out again. Some car companies paid through the nose to
domain squatters, others were unsuccessful (ie. nissan.com)

~~~
djbender
Holy crap. Just when you have faith in the system...

~~~
icebraining
Why? The guy just registered the domain of his surname (he's called Uzi
Nissan).

------
Karunamon
Was I the only one slightly tickled that the same company who registered
.mormon also registered .porn?

~~~
uxp
No, they didn't. Also, these are just applications, not registrations. Nothing
is finalized yet.

------
andyjohnson0
Apparently nobody has applied for .localhost yet.

~~~
adrianb
.localdomain would be better.

~~~
andyjohnson0
Also .local

"Despite not being a valid top-level domain in the Internet, considerable DNS
traffic that queries the local domain exists in the public Domain Name
System.[1] In June 2009, the L root server received more than 400 such queries
per second,[2] ranking 4th in DNS traffic of all TLDs after COM, ARPA, and
NET." [1]

Scary potential for mischief-making. Hopefully ICANN would reject applications
for these domains, but I'm not sure I'd take that level of competence for
granted.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local>

~~~
aeden
.local is already spelled out as a reserved word in the application guidebook.

------
ricardobeat
A great way to squeeze the last dollars out of domains, now that all are
squatted.

The application fees were $5k registration + $185k or $47k evaluation, so they
collected something between $100 million and $366 million dollars, annual fees
excluded.

I can see two possible outcomes:

1\. all conflicts are resolved by agreements/bidding, process goes smoothly.
But usage nevers picks up, and in a years'time it's all money down the drain.

2\. ICANN backpedals and decides to cancel this stupid idea, while deciding to
(legally) keep the application fees. Fighting ensues and we get a new, better
management organization. Or worse.

~~~
nfomon
"now that all are squatted."

I find lots of fine domain names for TLDs that aren't .com

------
chris123
"I can't say it any better than this: "Non .com extensions will leak traffic
to the .com version of that domain name. Every business set up on a [non .com
extension] domain will lose a proportion of their traffic to the dot com
version of that domain name, although the amount of that leak will be
difficult to predict.

The leak occurs because customers/ potential customers will frequently recall
the name of the site and add ‘.com’ almost instinctively, unless they recall
that it is on a relatively unusual extension .net, .org etc.

Inevitably, the more the [non .com extension] site is marketed, the more
traffic is sent to the .com, however, the problem is that the .com domain may
well resolve to a competing business’s website.

Some businesses are willing to live with that loss (perhaps because the [non
.com extension] is a relevant, memorable generic, for example) – for them the
[non .com extension] is a viable option.

However, without a compelling reason like the one mentioned above, I would
argue that a business on a limited budget just cannot afford to develop a site
using a [non .com extension] domain name. It is as simple as that."

SOURCE: [http://www.domaining.org.uk/2007/12/10/spectacular-net-
or-a-...](http://www.domaining.org.uk/2007/12/10/spectacular-net-or-a-so-so-
com-which-should-you-chose-for-your-business/)

HACKER NEWS THREAD FOR ABOVE LINK:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4108016>

------
andrewheins
Is there a default domain for these tlds? Let's take .home for example. How
will this work when typing it into a browser?

If you have my.home, it makes sense. If you type www.home, it really looks
ugly, but I guess it works, and we've spent the past few years moving away
from including "www" as a whole.

Typing "com" into my url bar doesn't get me anywhere, so I'm assuming typing
"home" won't either. If I bought "apple", is there going to be a conventional
or canonical "default"? home.apple?

I really find this confusing.

~~~
mootothemax
_Is there a default domain for these tlds? Let's take .home for example. How
will this work when typing it into a browser?_

I believe it's possible to set things up so that "home" or "co.uk" on their
own will work. As below, my memory is hazy, and I have no idea how many RFCs
this behaviour might violate, but I certainly remember us doing so.

My background: many, many years ago, I used to work for a minor country-code
tld, and we set up fun email addresses such as: a@cctld or t@cctld (for Tom
;-)). My memory is hazy, but I think this violates some RFC somewhere. Mail
still got delivered, though.

~~~
freehunter
This would be tricky for LANs. I'm not sure too many corporate network admins
would be happy with the amount of work they'd have to do to change up all the
DNS entries when "test" no longer routes to "test.company.com" while you're on
the company.com domain. You'd have a riot when the development staff has to
take a couple weeks to change over all their pathnames.

I'm of the opinion that RFCs don't matter if they're not being enforced. What
matters is the implementation that exists in the real world. It doesn't matter
what the ITU says 4G is supposed to be when 4G already implemented as
something completely different. What would make sense is www.home routing to
the default .home domain.

~~~
omh
It wouldn't be quite such a big problem, since well-behaved clients _should_
attempt to use 'home.company.com' before the root 'home'. Regardless of what
is possible or allowed by RFCs, that behaviour should discourage TLD holders
from trying to use a naked 'home', since a lot of users wouldn't be able to
access it.

------
billpg
I think I may pre-emptively confgure my home DNS to NXDOMAIN all of these.

------
djbender
Check out Top Level Domain Holdings Limited's requests. Welcome to domain
squatting 2.0.

~~~
ohashi
That's Mind+Machines, and yes, it's a mega-landgrab. That guy has been going
on and on for years about how amazing this will be and how everyone wants it.
I cite:
[http://www.circleid.com/posts/20090923_61_businesses_tell_ic...](http://www.circleid.com/posts/20090923_61_businesses_tell_icann_new_top_level_domains_are_needed/)

It's a joke of a post of everyone who stands to make a pile of money saying
there is community support for this.

------
millerfung
Can you imagine what would all these look like in 5 years (even 2 maybe)? It
is going to look messy! I mean I like the idea of it and surely it would looks
elegant if it weren't abuse...but I think this is not happening..

People are pouring money into these TLD as well... Sad to say, but I see a
totally different future, these are totally different to real estate, this is
a digital world, maybe these .com, .app thing won't even needed, no address at
all in the future, replace by something else, like on Facebook where you type
say Dropbox, then suggested site just come out

------
netrus
The list appears fear-driven to me. High probability the investment will not
pay off, but everyone is afraid of not taking part in this historical moment
that MIGHT change users' assumptions and behavior.

------
notatoad
It's nice to see that the australian cancer research society thought their
$100k would be better spent on domain speculation than actually funding cancer
research.

------
AshleysBrain
What happens when several companies want the same one? There's a whole bunch
of companies going for .app, so who gets which domains?

~~~
alan_cx
I want to know how a doughnut company could get .world

~~~
adrianb
It's not a doughnut company, it's a VC-founded internet startup!

~~~
aeden
And even if it _were_ a doughnut company they'd still have every right to
apply for it. No one has gotten anything yet. :-)

------
duskwuff
My three personal least-favorites:

.DOTAFRICA (what is this I don't even)

.CASHBACKBONUS (by Discover Financial Services -- wtf?)

.TRAVELERSINSURANCE, .NORTHLANDINSURANCE, and .NORTHWESTERNMUTUAL (three-way
tie for the longest applications)

And dishonorable mention to every company that's applying for their own
business names and/or trademarks. Which is, by my best estimate, probably at
least half of the total applications.

------
seanconaty
Please, if you don't like the idea of this, comment on
[https://gtldcomment.icann.org/comments-
feedback/programfeedb...](https://gtldcomment.icann.org/comments-
feedback/programfeedback/login)

This would be all sorts of horrible if it passed.

It's bad for security, it's bad for usability, it will probably break stuff,
it's unfair. There is also no benefit to it.

~~~
seanconaty
Here's what I wrote: Subject: Creates More Problems Than It Solves

Feedback Submission Date:13 Jun 2012 at 17:44:48 UTC

Feedback: ...and its only purpose is profit.

1\. It's bad for security. This will make phishing a whole lot easier.

2\. It's bad for usability. Humans have come to learn that .com (and its ilk)
signifies a website address. With now unlimited TLDs the only way to identify
a domain is by a solitary dot, if that.

3\. It will probably break stuff. Many a software / regular expression out
there assume that domains will end in a relatively small list of TLDs. The new
domains will not work with this type of software.

4\. There is no benefit. The benefits listed on this page
<http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/about/benefits-risks> all equate to selling more
Internet real estate and profiteering for the sake of profiteering. ICANN is
abusing its power.

------
brd
Since the very beginning this entire concept has seemed horribly misguided. I
get that we need to expand the range of possible domain names but is this
really the way to do it?

It seems like 1 part extortion, 1 part destruction of a free internet, and 1
part orchestrated gold rush for squatters.

------
damian2000
OMFG what the hell is with all the real email addresses listed - its a
spammers paradise. You'd think they'd be all throwaways but there's a lot of
real ones (eg. banks, communications) and also noticed a smattering of gov
domains.

~~~
peteretep
If you think spammers have trouble getting their hands on real email
addresses, you don't really understand spam.

~~~
joeyh
This is real email addresses of wealthy people who are open to a rather risky
idea. I'm not thinking spammers...

~~~
peteretep
... wealthy people? You mean: technical contacts at large corporations, I
think. They sound perfect for sending ... well, sending what to? 419 scams?

------
GoodIntentions
Nissan Motor Corp is after ".nissan".

I would be amused beyond words if Uzi Nissan/Nissan Computer Corp also applied
for ".nissan". ( He's current owner of nissan.com and has had a long fight
with Nissan over the domain name. )

------
mc32
How can they lump .goog and .aaa with the likes of .app and .mail. .goog and
.aaa are not "generic" in any sense. I think they should at least re-
categorize and call the .goog and .apples brandedTLDs

------
simias
How much do those cost again? A nice cash grab by the ICANN I presume.

~~~
omh
At $108k per domain, that's about $200 million for ICANN.

~~~
ramanujam
It is actually $185,000 for the evaluation fee. There is an annual fee ($25000
or a % of each domain registered) and other dispute resolution fees.

Section 2.2 on the FAQ page [http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/customer-
service/faq...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/applicants/customer-
service/faqs/faqs-en)

------
Kilimanjaro
Vanity, my favorite sin. I can't imagine when people start registering their
names: britney.spears, lady.gaga, kim.kardashian

This will be a huge money making machine, retarded but huge.

~~~
T-hawk
And the Kardashians can even split the cost three ways.

But the Baldwin brothers could go four.

------
grandpoobah
How will the chrome unibar distinguish between a search for the word "stupid"
and an attempt to access <http://stupid> ?

------
ragmondo
Is it still to late to register .localhost ?!

------
noolan
If I had $185,000 sitting around I would apply for .tld. So many
possibilities...

meta.tld or address@domain.tld for starters

------
luigi
Both Amazon and Google applied for .dev.

Sorry Pow users!

~~~
djbender
Doesn't pow make changes to your local machine's routing such that .dev will
always route to your local box? /clueless

------
yuxt
no .exe ?

~~~
lifeformed
<http://virus.exe> seems totally legit.

~~~
nfomon
I clicked it.

------
alexandros
what, nobody for .js?

~~~
fijter
no 2-letter domains allowed, they are reserved for countries ;)

~~~
AshleysBrain
So who wants to register a new country called... JavaScriptLand?

~~~
davidradcliffe
<https://github.com/ozten/TLD.js>

------
salmanapk
Dumb question and maybe off-topic but what happens to the $185,000 you pay for
a gTLD? Does that go to charity or the US government keeps it or what?

